# about time!!



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

http://hsrd.yahoo.com/_ylt=A2KLtYO4...wMDAwMDAx/RS=^ADA04yk1aiNeLsc7rSM0ovXJwRwq7w-


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Amen!

I believe that I'll go buy a Remington just to help them with the move.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Wish they would move to Ohio. We could use the jobs here.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Sounds like a job opportunity in the south. And I'd buy a Alabama made Remington as well.


----------



## maxx40x (Jul 9, 2009)

Mrslippery, sent you two PMs; just wondering if you got them??


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

maxx40x said:


> Mrslippery, sent you two PMs; just wondering if you got them??


Just replied to them. Looks like Huntsville is where there going, Slip.


----------

